# “All in Good Fun” be damned



## Diynot (Nov 29, 2021)

Finished a few over the long weekend. Trying to work up the courage to commit graphics to pedal, but not there yet. So here we go:
Procrastinator with intelligent relay:





BBW:





Magnetron with oscillation switch:





Mojito:





VFE Mobius Strip delay:





By far the mobius was the most challenging, but damn does it sound good. Also love the BBW I had read through the years that it was a “secret sauce” pedal and I too am a believer. Also makes the procrastinator play nice. The Magnetron is super cool too especially with the oscillation mod. I have 2 more to post, but exceed the attachment limit, so more to come


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

The Mobius strip has been on my to do list for a while


----------



## Diynot (Nov 29, 2021)

The rest of the bunch:
Chaos Machine:





Dung Beetle:





Had a moment with the chaos machine. The LFO wasn’t running, but then remembered that since I didn’t install the expression pedal jacks, I needed to jumper the pads on the board. Thankfully no ticking with this like some have reported. The Dung Beetle is……growing on me. Not my favorite flavor of fuzz, but interesting


----------



## Diynot (Nov 29, 2021)

@Harry Klippton the mobius is really cool I highly recommend, but damn is it tight in there. I did opt to put it in a 125b so that gave me some more wiggle room.


----------



## giovanni (Nov 29, 2021)

That Möbius strip looks interesting. Does it sound good? Great looking builds!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

I've been sort of putting off all the VFE stuff I've collected cuz I'm a little intimidated


----------



## Diynot (Nov 29, 2021)

@giovanni the Mobius does for me what I thought the Sagan delay was going to (due to my misunderstanding of it’s function). The mobius basically allows you to stack two delays in one pedal so you can dial in some very interesting repeats. So far it’s my favorite delay build this far.
@Harry Klippton don’t be scared man. Just gird up your loins and make sure you have a pretty fine tip on your iron. In all honesty, the tip I was using was a little janky, but the pedal fired up first try so meh. Also be sure to read the instructions in the switching board docs since the project determines how you populate the switching board (which zener, add/subtract components, etc). If I can do it blah, blah, blah


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 30, 2021)

Those are all looking really nice! The Mobius is one I’m particularly exited to build myself— it’s such a unique and brilliant sounding delay. Did you wind up springing for the TLE2074, or just using a good old TL074 instead?


----------



## Diynot (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks gang for the support! @Bricksnbeatles i did spring for the TLE2074 from Mouser, but at almost $7 a pop only opted to get 1 spare instead of my usual 4-5. I do have a tl074 around, I might try dropping it in to see if there is noticeable change, but for now, it sounds really good as is so it might be awhile


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 30, 2021)

So the thing about graphics… are they loud? Do they sound good? 

Yeah, then plug in and turn up!

Graphics are cool, and labeling controls is even cooler, but unless you’re trying to make money then just plug them in and make some noise. 

There are some easier ways than waterslide  to go. Printer paper and mod posher is as simple as I’ve seen and with a little care it can actually look very good. 

A label maker is a good way to label controls until you figure it out.


----------



## Matmosphere (Nov 30, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I've been sort of putting off all the VFE stuff I've collected cuz I'm a little intimidated



I wouldn’t be intimidated, just know that they aren’t that fun to build. Everything is too cramped, but it’s all doable, and once it’s done they’re really good. Worth it in the long run, but the building ain’t the fun part.


----------



## Diynot (Nov 30, 2021)

Matmosphere said:


> So the thing about graphics… are they loud? Do they sound good?
> 
> Yeah, then plug in and turn up!
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m with you. I am really in this for the tones and my builds are for personal use. I may sell ones that I don’t care for, but I am certainly not in it for the money🤣. I have totally done the dymo labels on a few. I am of the mindset that sometimes it’s ok not to know exactly what a knob does, forces you to tweak more.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 30, 2021)

Diynot said:


> Thanks gang for the support! @Bricksnbeatles i did spring for the TLE2074 from Mouser, but at almost $7 a pop only opted to get 1 spare instead of my usual 4-5. I do have a tl074 around, I might try dropping it in to see if there is noticeable change, but for now, it sounds really good as is so it might be awhile


Yeah, those are quite pricy. Which version of the TLE2074 did you go with?

There’s the suffixes ACNE4, AINE4, IN, CN, ACN, and AIN in stock at mouser. The N part of the suffix of course means plastic DIP package, and I found that the I/C designation refers to the operating temperature range (C= commercial, range of 0-70°C; I= industrial, range of -40-85°C), but after 45 minutes of looking through the 94-page datasheets, I can’t seem to find any indication of what the A suffix or E4 suffix means, nor do any of the package specs listed differ between them. Initially I thought one of them to designate between RoHS and non-RoHS, but it seems all of them are lead-free RoHS.


----------



## Diynot (Nov 30, 2021)

I ended up with the IN suffix. Not because of any technical reasons mind you, just because it was the least expensive one


----------



## fig (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow...busy weekend! They all look great, glad I caught the thread.


----------



## Diynot (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks Fig! Looking at these pictures again I realize that I may be emerging from my “black period” diverging from all black aesthetics, to apparently, my grade school “primary color period”.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Diynot (Dec 2, 2021)

Feeling triggered? I also have an “outie” Jack on the dung beetle. Be thankful that those dailywell  foot switches don’t come with a nylon washer, I might have put one on just to really fly the middle finger to the “all in good fun” thread🤣


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 2, 2021)

some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## spi (Dec 2, 2021)

If you really meant it you'd have used white washers.


----------

